# Active shooter, disgruntled employee Charleston SC



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Killed a Chef. Dude is upset he was fired from washing dishes.
Very sad, Chef is supposedly dead.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Upset because he was fired as a dishwasher? The only direction from dishwasher is up. I'm thinking there was something a little deeper going on.

Thoughts to all involved.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Death penalty. Gee you suck as a dishwasher. Stop blaming others because your stupid, lazy or incompetent.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Reminds me of the case this past week where the man
went after a judge. If I heard it right he was mad the judge
sentenced his son to jail for 10 months for rape. He was
thinking his son didn't deserve jail time for rape.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Upset because he was fired as a dishwasher? The only direction from dishwasher is up.


There are worse jobs. When I was young and needed extra money, I temped a job shovelling arsenic. Yes. Shovelling arsenic into drums.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

obviously the dude was and is a nut job and obviously needs to be sentence to death for being a stupidracialgayhomofiletransgendernatzimutterfugger.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

The stand-off is over now with the gunman having been shot and seriously wounded.

I wonder if it was this guy who shot him...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Link?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> There are worse jobs. When I was young and needed extra money, I temped a job shovelling arsenic. Yes. Shovelling arsenic into drums.


Explains a lot!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Supposedly a women is dead, Chef is critical as well as shooter. Funny thing is Live5news was behind the actual news. I saw an update where a lady across the street saw SWAT go in after stun grenade went off. Live5news wasnt even aware of any of this. Then I thought, maybe they were delayed so the shooter had no idea what the news was reporting was accurate.
But, I turned Live5news off because they kept focusing on the shooters mental issues. F him. What about the loss of a life and a Chef that is in critical. Stop putting criminals up on pedestals...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News was dancing around how not to report he was black. That had they preoccupied .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Man killed in Charleston restaurant identified as executive chef - Live5News.com | Charleston, SC | News, Weather, Sports


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im sure he was an Alt Right Extremist Nazi Trump Supporter, right?


----------

